# Je vais me faire taper sur les doigts par Assmatzam



## Jeanine1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour chers collègues,
J’espère que vous allez bien!
Assmatzam, la pro des pros du calcul m’a bien expliqué les choses mais c’est moi qui suis nulle🤣
Y-a-t-il  quelqu’un sur le forum pour me vérifier ce calcul s’il vous plaît?
J’ai commencé ce contrat lundi dès mon retour de vacances et maintenant que je suis à la bonne école du forum, je ne veux plus faire aucune erreur 🤣
Je pense personnellement qu’il y a quelque chose qui ne cloche pas…
Déjà je ne sais pas comment insérer les 30 mn du vendredi donc j’ai laissé tomber.
De plus, je ne sais pas trop si je dois soustraire les 5 semaines de congés des parents avant le calcul sur les 6 mois ou après! C’est la confusion totale.
PS c’est la première fois que je fais un remplacement sur mois de 12 mois
Merci infiniment à vous


----------



## Jeanine1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Il paraît que mon fichier est trop lourd, je l’envoie en 2 fois
Merciiiiiiii


----------



## Jeanine1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Voici la deuxième partie de mon fichier 
Merciiiiiiii


----------



## liline17 (15 Septembre 2022)

pas facile de lire tout ça, déjà, on est sensé faire une mensualisation sur 12 mois, et voir combien il y aurai de semaines d'absences sur 12 mois, car rien ne garanti que le PE ne changera pas d'avis.
Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond ta majoration de 10%, c'est pour les HS? Si c'est la cas, c'est trop peu, l'usage est à 25%.
Pour le calcul des demi heures, il faut transcrire en système décimal
1/4 d'h =0,25
30mn= 0,5
3/4 d'h= 0,75
Dans ton cas, tu a 5,50 h supplémentaire


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Mais non janine je vais pas te fâcher

Alors ton contrat est prévu du lundi 11 septembre 2022 au vendredi 3 mars 2023
I' y a 25 semaines entre ces deux dates
On retire les 5 semaines de non accueil il reste bien 20 semaines

20 sem x 12 / 6 mois = 40 semaines
5 jours x 40 semaines / 12 = 17 jours mensualisés
45 heures x 40 semaines / 12 = 150 heures normales mensualisées
5,5 heures x 40 semaines / 12 = 18, 33 = 18heures supplémentaires mensualisées

Pour la mensualisation :
5,1275€ brut heure normale
5,64025€ brut heure supplémentaire 10% de majoration

45 heures x 40 semaines x 5,1275€ / 12 = 769,125€ brut
5,5 heures x 40 semaines x 5,64025€ / 12 = 103,4046€  brut

769,125€ x 0,7812 = 600,84,045€ net
103,4046€ x  0,8943 = 92,4747€ net

Total 693,32€ net


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Pour ton salaire de septembre

Les heures potentielles : 
Il y a 
1 vendredi 
4 semaines complètes 

Soit
1 vendredi à 8,5 heures normales 
4 x  45 heures normales = 180 heures normales 
4 x 5,5 heures supplémentaires = 22 heures supplémentaires 

Total 
188,5 heures normales 
22 heures supplémentaires 

Les heures à déduire 
1 vendredi = 8,5 heures normales 
1 semaine = 45 heures normales 
1 semaine = 5,5 heures supplémentaires 

Soit 
53,5 heures normales 
5,5 heures supplémentaires 

CCC en 2 temps


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

On commence par celui sur les heures normales

1 ) 769,125€ brut mensualisé / 188,5 heures normales potentielles x 53,5 heures normales à déduire =
218,2928€ brut à déduire

769,125€ brut - 218,2928€ brut = 550,8322€ brut x 0,7812 = *430,31€ net*

Ensuite celui sur les heures supplémentaires

2) 103,4046€ / 22 heures supplémentaires potentielles x 5,5 heures supplémentaires à déduire = 
25,8512€ brut à déduire

103,4046€ brut - 25,8512€ brut = 77,5534€ brut x 0,8943 =* 69,36 € net*

Total net en septembre *499,67€ net*

On converti ensuite nos 2 déductions en jours et heures à déduire des chiffres mensualisés
Tu travailles 50,5 heures par semaine sur 5 jours ce qui représente une moyenne de 10,1 heures par jour 

*Déductions sur les heures*

1) 218,2928€ brut à déduire / 5,1275€ brut contrat = 42,57 *= 43 heures normales à déduire  *

2) 25,8512€ brut à déduire / 5,64025€ brut contrat = 4,58 =* 5 heures sup à déduire

Déductions sur les jours *

42,57 heures + 4,58 heures = 47,15 heures / 10,01 heures en moyenne par jour = 4.66 =* 5 jours à déduire *


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Déclaration pajemploi septembre 2022

*499,67€ *salaire net déclaré*
12 jours d'activités  *(17 mensualisés- 5 à déduire)
*107 heures normales* (150 heures mensualisées - 43 heures à déduire)
*13 heures supplémentaires *(18 heures sup mensualisées - 5 heures sup à déduire)

entretien et repas à rajouter


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de me rendre compte que je me suis trompée dans les heures potentielles

Les heures potentielles : 
Il y a 
1 jeudi + 1 vendredi  + 4 semaines complètes 

Soit
1 jeudi = 10,5 heures normales
1 vendredi =  8,5 heures normales 
4 x  45 heures normales = 180 heures normales 
4 x 5,5 heures supplémentaires = 22 heures supplémentaires 

*Total 
199 heures normales 
22 heures supplémentaires *

Les heures à déduire 
1 jeudi = 10,5 heures normales
1 vendredi = 8,5 heures normales 
1 semaine = 45 heures normales 
1 semaine = 5,5 heures supplémentaires 

*Total
64 heures normales 
5,5 heures supplémentaires *

1 ) 769,125€ brut mensualisé / 199 heures normales potentielles x 64 heures normales à déduire =
247,3568€ brut à déduire

769,125€ brut - 247,3568€ brut = 521.7682€ brut x 0,7812 = *407,6053€ net*

Ensuite celui sur les heures supplémentaires

2) 103,4046€ / 22 heures supplémentaires potentielles x 5,5 heures supplémentaires à déduire = 
25,8512€ brut à déduire

103,4046€ brut - 25,8512€ brut = 77,5534€ brut x 0,8943 =* 69,36 € net*

Total net en septembre *476,97€ net*

On converti ensuite nos 2 déductions en jours et heures à déduire des chiffres mensualisés
Tu travailles 50,5 heures par semaine sur 5 jours ce qui représente une moyenne de 10,1 heures par jour 

*Déductions sur les heures*

1) 247,3568€ brut à déduire / 5,1275€ brut contrat = 48,24 *= 48 heures normales à déduire  *

2) 25,8512€ brut à déduire / 5,64025€ brut contrat = 4,58 =* 5 heures sup à déduire

 Déductions sur les jours *

48.24 heures + 4,58 heures = 52.82 heures / 10,01 heures en moyenne par jour = 5.27 =* 5 jours à déduire *

Déclaration pajemploi septembre 2022

*476,97€ *salaire net déclaré
* 12 jours d'activités  *(17 mensualisés- 5 à déduire)
*102 heures normales* (150 heures mensualisées - 48 heures à déduire)
*13 heures supplémentaires *(18 heures sup mensualisées - 5 heures sup à déduire)


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Le 1er septembre est un  jeudi donc il y a 
1 jeudi
1 vendredi et 4 semaines complètes.
Soit 199h normales
22h supplémentaires
Sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## Jeanine1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Re bonjour à Liline 17 et à Assmatzam sans oublier le forum,
Wahou wahou wahou!
Quelle rapide réactivité et quel professionnalisme! Je suis bluffée!
Assmatzam, merci pour ton indulgence!🤣
Moi je vais te nommer «personne ressource et permanente » en matière de calcul avec une maîtrise irréprochable…
Merci coach 🤩
Merci pour tout et surtout j’espère que tu gardera une santé de fer pour continuer à nous aider en calcul sur ce forum.
D’autres comme Griselda sont aussi des expertes dans d’autres domaines.
Bravo à vous!

PS Liline17 merci! pas grave si je ne prends que 10 pour cent. Je n’ai jamais rien pris depuis 18 ans que je fais ce métier avec souvent que de gros contrat jusqu’à 52h par semaine 😂
Bonne fin de journée à toutes


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Pour le premier vendredi même si la semaine n'est pas intégrale, je pense qu'il faudrait les comptabiliser les heures supplémentaires car elles sont mensualisées sur toutes les semaines travaillées par la mensualisation.
Ce qui donnerait
193,5 h normales et 27,5h supplémentaires potentielles.
C'est mon avis.


----------



## liline17 (15 Septembre 2022)

Je suis à chaque fois bluffée par les calculs d'assmatzam, et les conseils de pioupiou, vous êtes des warriors les filles


----------



## Jeanine1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour ma vaillante Assmatzam et chers collègues,
Il se trouve que (je viens de me rendre compte) que du 12 septembre 2022 au 3 mars 2023, c’est moins de 6 mois; c’est exactement 5 mois et 19 jours. 
Comment calculer ce prorata pour trouver le nombre de semaines sur 12 mois s’il te plaît?
25 semaines sur les 5 mois et 19 jours moins les 5 semaines de congés des parents, il reste 20 semaines, jusque kà tout va bien!
20/5 mois 19 jours X 12
Comment faire ce calcul?
Il me semble que c’est plus de 40 semaines.
Le reste coule de source puisque tu me l’as déjà expliqué. MERCI 🤩 
Avec toute ma gratitude,
Bon week-end à tous


----------



## assmatzam (24 Septembre 2022)

Tu commences semaine 37 année 2022 et tu fini semaine 9 de 2023

Donc 16 semaines et 9 semaines = 25 semaines 


1 mois = 4,3 semaines en moyenne 
25 semaines / 4,33 = 5,77 mois

20 semaines travaillées / 5,77 * 12 = 41,59 = 42 semaines


----------



## assmatzam (24 Septembre 2022)

Il y aura 5 semaines de non accueil entre septembre 2022 et mars 2023 ????


----------



## Pioupiou (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui cela correspond à une année incomplète de 40 semaines
20 semaines /6 mois x12 =40


----------



## Jeanine1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Oui Assmatzam Merci! il y aura bien  5 semaines de non accueil entre le 12 septembre 2022 et le 3 mars 2023


----------



## Jeanine1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Merci Pioupiou mais si tu divise par 6 cela voudra dire qu’entre le 12 septembre et le 3 mars il y a 6 mois! Ce n’est pas le cas, il y a 5 mois et 19 jours. Le calcul de Assmatzam me paraît plus juste. Ne le penses-tu pas?
Il faut que le contrat se termine le 12 mars pour que cela fasse 6 mois. Merci


----------



## Pioupiou (25 Septembre 2022)

On divisé toujours par un mois entier.
De même que tu arrondis toujours les semaines . Dans ce cas le nombre de semaine est entier(40) mais si tu avais trouvé  40,6 cela aurais fait  41 semaines. 
Maintenant c'est chipoter pour pas grand chose  que l'on trouve  39 virgule des clopinettes  ou 40 quel est la différence aucune car tu arrondi à l'entier supérieur.


----------



## Pioupiou (25 Septembre 2022)

40 ou 42 tu dois faire une régularisation dans les deux cas tes heures seront de toute façon payées.


----------



## Jeanine1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Pioupiou,
Ok bien compris, je te remercie🙏 bien
Bonne journée domi


----------



## Jeanine1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Ça marche😂
Merci pour tout à vous deux 🙏


----------



## Laurence5 (26 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam tu nous sauve la vie a chaque fois, impressionnant quelle efficacité........bravo chapeau bas.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

J'essaie du moins


----------

